

Google says it has ‘no pay gap’ and that employees are welcome to share salaries - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/170746/google-says-it-has-no-pay-gap/

======
nwmcsween
Why do we get the drones giving canned crap responses? When a technical
company counters former employees last and I mean last thing you should do is
give a shit response, it's not like there is this new wild thing called the
internet.

------
mattcrox
Is it not widely known that sharing your salary with co-workers is protected
by U.S. law? I get the impression that workers in general feel the idea is
taboo or will get you in trouble...

~~~
VOYD
it doesn't help morale when you find out a junior dev is making more than a
senior dev.

